# Osita passed on Monday..



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Osita will always be in your heart no matter where you are. She is a beautiful girl and we all send prayers and hugs to you at this difficult time. Sylvia


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

It's always a hard decision to make isn't it...What a wonderful memento that portrait is though, it's beautifully done. Hugs and sympathy your way during this sad time.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Please accept my sympathies for your loss and my thanks for your strength and bravery to give Osita her "best, last gift", which IMO is the gift of a dignified end to her struggle.

I know so many people who tell me they just "can't" make that decision at the end - I've already promised every one of my pets that I will never allow them to suffer or have a quality of life that compromises their dignity.

God bless you for being strong enough to let her go when you knew it was time!

Barb


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Barb! It really is our responsibility as their guardians to make those difficult decisions and to choose to suffer instead of letting them suffer. As hard as it was to let my baby girl go I know in my heart that it was the right thing to do and the right time. I have Mister and Gracie here still to help me threw this tough time. I miss hearing her nails clicking on my hardwood as she walked around. I miss her beautiful face and her sweet disposition.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you Sylvia! Fond of poodles... I am so glad I got the photo done and right in the nick of time too.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. But I know that Osita would appreciate what you have done for her - you provided a good home for her, you provided her with love and care and you just sent her to a pain-free resort so that she could rest and play and run around.

The decision you had to make was a very very difficult one but you know it's the best thing for your girl.


----------

